# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  بحول الله وقوته نعود منتصرين/ المريخ (-) VS الكوكب المراكشي) (-) /اياب  كونفدرالية2016/دعوات/تحليل/تقارير/توقعات

## الدسكو

*بسم الله والحمد لله وكفى
ثم الصلاة على المصطفى
الأربعاء 18/5/2016
ان شاء الله يكون يوم فرح لكل السودان
الكوكب المراكشي يستضيف زعيم السودان
سفير الفرح وممثل الامة
اللهم انصر المريخ واجعل التاهلةمن نصيبنا
يارب العالمين
امين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*اتوقعها ماراثونيه
لن تحسم من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*العندو صور ول تقارير
يمدنا بالله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اتوقع انتصار المريخ بهدف للاعب اوكرا انـ شــــاءالله  . . . .


*

----------


## الحريف

*بإذن الله التأهل من نصيب الاحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا رب نصرا عزيزا
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*

*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*صور تدريب الزعيم اليوم في الملعب الفرعي لنادي الكوكب المراكشي 

و تدرب الجميع  بروح معنويه عاليه 

اللهم نسالك النصر لزعيم البلد المريخ  و ان يرجعوا سالمين غانمين  باذن الواحد الاحد الحق الصمد 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ وقر اعيننا بنصره في مراكش والتأهل للمجموعات 

يااكرم الأكرمين واجود الاجودين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ده كلام صاح يا كامبل

مدنا بالله كل يوم بالجديد
حقيقه المباراه دي مهمه جدا
لانها حا تاثر في الدوري والانتخابات كمان
او الجمعية

يارب نعبر المراكشي ونخش المجموعات
عشان الامور تظبط وتمش تمام
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*اللهم انصر المريخ وقر اعيننا بنصره في مراكش والتأهل للمجموعات 

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

* ان شاء الله منتصرين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*باذن الله منتصرين
عندى احساس المباراه ستنتهى بالتعادل ان شاء الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد المستجدات أصبحت تشكيلة المريخ على النحو التالي ر: ــــ

جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى
 في الدفاع : رمضان عجب -  ضفر -  امير كمال  -   بخيت خميس
          في الوسط : علاء الدين يوسف - سالمون جابسون - مصعب عمر -     كوفي فرانسيس
     في الهجوم : بكري المدينة  - مامادو تراوري



*

----------


## مغربي

*بإذن الله متأهلين
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بعد المستجدات أصبحت تشكيلة المريخ على النحو التالي ر: ــــ

جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى
 في الدفاع : رمضان عجب -  ضفر -  امير كمال  -   بخيت خميس
          في الوسط : علاء الدين يوسف - سالمون جابسون - مصعب عمر -     كوفي فرانسيس
     في الهجوم : بكري المدينة  - مامادو تراوري






أهم حاجة شمس الفلاح وعمر بخيت خارج التشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## جمال زين العابدين

*إن شاء الله منتصرين ومتأهلين
                        	*

----------


## أبواللول

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					





الساعة عشرة دي ما كتيرة؟!!!
نحن ناس كوامر ما بنقدر نساهر لي اتناشر
غايتو
 الله ينصر المريخ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*و وين رمضان عجب
مالو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني‏.


عقد  الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ والكوكب المراكشي في الساعة الحادية عشر  بتوقيت المغرب ، وحضر من جانب المهندس الصادق حاج علي رئيس البعثة والكابتن  عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي ، المريخ سوف يخوض المباىاة بالاصفر  الكامل والكوكب المراكشي بالأحمر .





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

و وين رمضان عجب
مالو



  في الدفاع : رمضان عجب -  ضفر -  امير كمال  -   بخيت خميس
*

----------


## ودالبورت

*اللهم أنصر المريخ

*

----------


## azzreem

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*ربنا نسألك النصر من عندك يا حنان يا منان أمنن علينا بنصرك واكرمنا به يا أكرم الأكرمين يا رب
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منتصرين باذن الله 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

باذن الله منتصرين
عندى احساس المباراه ستنتهى بالتعادل ان شاء الله



منك والسماء ياابيض  آمين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تشكيلة المريخ لمواجهة المراكشي 
 
 
  من المتوقع ان يدفع البلجيكي لوك ايمال  مدرب المريخ بالتشكيلة ستواجه الكوكب المراكشي المغربي في اياب دور الستة  عشر من الكونفدرالية مساء اليوم بالمغرب من جمال سالم في حراسة المرمي ..  امير كمال .. احمد ضفر .. رمضان عجب .. بخيت خميس رباعي الدفاع .. علاء  الدين يوسف .. سالمون جابسون .. مصعب عمر .. كوفي رباعي الوسط .. بكري  المدينة .. عنكبة في المقدمة الهجومية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قناة انغام تنقل مباراة المريخ والمغربي



اكملت  قناة انغام الفضائية السودانية كافة ترتيباتها لنقل مباراة المريخ  والكوكب  المراكشي المغربي المقامة عند العاشرة من مساء اليوم بالمغرب في  جولة  الاياب من دور الستة عشر مكرر من الكونفدرالية .. وتفيد المتابعات ان  وفد  القناة وصل المغرب للترتيبات النهائية حول نقل المباراة
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ايمال: المريخ جاهز لاسقاط الكوكب

 
اكد البلجيكي لوك ايمال مدرب  المريخ انه فريقه جاهز تماما لاسقاط  الكوكب المغربي مساء اليوم في دور  الترضية من بطولة الكونفدرالية .. واشار  ان الفترة الماضية شهدت عودة جميع  اللاعبين المصابين بإستثناء قائد  الفريق راجي عبد العاطي .. وزاد: بذلنا  مجهودات كبيرة من اجل تجهيز  اللاعبين المصابين عقب العودة من الاصابة ..  وذكر انه كان يتخوف كثيرا من  هذا اللقاء بعد ان كان يفقد عدد كبير من  اللاعبين المصابين .. وقال حاليا  ثقتنا كبيرة في تخطي المنافس والترشح  للمجموعات. 
*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للزعيم  
اللهم افرح الصفوه بالفوز المبين
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaofD1f2juM





بالتوفيق يازعيم أفريقيا   . . . . . .
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الله يهون الحاله صعبه والله الواحد يتمنى الساعه 12 تجى هسع 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منتصرين ومتأهلين بإذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمد لله رب العالمين  

 اكتملت الترتيبات  لنقل كورة اليوم    
  طاقم قناة أنغام  في كامل الاستعداد  لنقل كورة اليوم   
 والان كاميرات التلفزة  داخل الملعب     
 الكورة الساعة 8:00 بتوقيت المغرب  ال 10 مساء بتوقيت السودان  
 التردد 11678 راسي 
  المغرب مراكش صحيفة المريخ السوداني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العملاق جمال سالم على صفحتة الرئيسية 
 نحنا نستعد للقاء ناري مبارة اليوم ونكاتف معا من اجل جماهير المريخ 
 وان شاء الله الى مجموعات الكونفدرالية 


*

----------


## الدسكو

*و ما النصر الا من عند الله..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*‏ دقيقة · 
روابط البث المباشر للمباراة 
 -
 الكوكب المراكشي (0) : : المريخ (0) 
 -
 كمبيوتر http://www.alkorralam.club/live1.html
 جوال  http://www.alkorralam.club/live3.html
 يوتيوب http://www.alkorralam.club/live4.html
 -
 مشاهدة ممتعة
*

----------


## azzreem

*ي شباب انشا الله المبارة تكون منقوله علي المغربيه الرياضيه لان تردد قناه  أنغام 
ضعيف جدا في اروبا

*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*المغربيه الرياضيه الثالثه
نايل سات
11602
27500
H
3/4
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*نايل سات
12206
V
27500
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

* من ملعب المباراة 

 لن تسير وحدك يازعيم 


*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## azzreem

*مشكور ياعبدالطيف علي التردد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*حضور المباراة في المنبر ارحم من التلفزيون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الساعة عشرة عدت ولسه الاشارة ماجات في انغام

لو جات في المغربية ادونا خبر ياشباب

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*اتفرج فيها براك

https://youtu.be/RcjVcK2_Hcs
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*

ابو دعاء,
aboali,
Abu - Khalid,
أبو علي,
alajabalajeeb,
مريخابي كسلاوي,
مريخابى واعتز,
مغربي,
الأبيض ضميرك,
الأستاذ معتصم,
ابو بوش,
ايمن الطاهر,
Consultant,
بكرى النورمحمدخير,
ezzeo,
جلال الزبير,
خالد إبراهيم,
Kamal Satti,
merrikh lover,
Mohamed Eisa,
mozamel1,
ساكواها,
redstar,
red_yellow,
Sudani in USA,
عبدالناصر,
ود البشير,
ودحسان





â€‹اللهم بارك وزيد فى الرجافات
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*با اخوانا الكورة فى التلفزيون قون للمريخ والا انا غلطان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 9

ركلة جزاء على المريخ ارتكبها بخيت خميس



*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*الرابط الفوق شغال
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*يا ناس الكورة مالا ما بدت ... الحاصل شنو الساعة 10:13
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفقيه امام جمال سالم لتنفيذ ضربة الجزاء


الهدف الاول للوكب المراكشي في الدقيقة 11 من محمد الفقيه

*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*المباراة الان التعادل بهدف
*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*معليش يا شباب انا الشاشة ظاهرة عندى تعادل ما عارف ليه
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الدقيقة 9

ركلة جزاء على المريخ ارتكبها بخيت خميس






يبقى بى كدة الفريق ده نال خمسة ضربات جزاء فى 4 مباريات

*

----------


## badri

*nمنقولة وين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*واضح انو الحكام اخدوا المعلوم، تسلل اوضح من الشمس سبق ضربة الجزاء الوهمية

*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

معليش يا شباب انا الشاشة ظاهرة عندى تعادل ما عارف ليه




النتيجة علي الشاشة بين قوسين هي اجمالي مباراتي الذهاب والاياب
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*â€‹خمسة ضربات جزاء لهذا الفريق فى المسابقة شى يحير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصلت الصورة في قناة انغام
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*فى مباراتهم مع مولودية وهران الحكم اداهم ضربتين ضيعوا الأولى وصعدوا بالتانية ربنا يستر
*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*يا حليلك يا مريخ ... نصف مافي ... دفاع شوارع .. مبارة من طرف واحد ... الله يستر .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة جدا للمريخ يخرجها الحارس للركنية بعد ارجع المدافع الكرة بقوة ناحية مرماه

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*وكل ضربات الجزاء الخمسة نالوها بملعبهم
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مصعب عمر وبخيت خصم على المريخ 

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*والله مما لقيت عنكبة فى التشكيلة قنعت من خيراً فيها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة جدا للمريخ يخرجها الحارس للركنية بعد ارجع المدافع الكرة بقوة ناحية مرماه

*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu - Khalid
					

يا حليلك يا مريخ ... نصف مافي ... دفاع شوارع .. مبارة من طرف واحد ... الله يستر .




بالعكس، الريخ لاعب كورة متوازنة جدا الي الان بدون اخطاء دفاعية، طبعا بافتراض انو ح يحصل تحول هجومي في شوط الحسم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*36 دقيقة والنتيجة هدف للكوكب
*

----------


## مغربي

*أتمنى شطب مصعب الآن
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*النص...النص...النص...النص...النص...
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مصعب عمر درويش عديل . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم افتحها علينا يالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتداء من مهاجم الكوكب على جمال سالم

ولاعبي المريخ يعتدون على اللاعب المعتدي

وجوطه كبيرة في الملعب ودخول احتياطيي الفريقين والجهاز الفني داخل الملعب في معركة كبيرة

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*â€‹يظهر الأشولجية مشتتين كلهم ما على جعفر براهو
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*وين اوكرا  . . . .
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*دايما يعينوا حكام درجه صفر للمريخ الله يا زاك يا مجدى

*

----------


## مغربي

*مصعب وعنكبا ي رب ي كريم آخر ليهم كوره مع المريخ اليوم ي رب ي رب انشطبو اليوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اصطدام عنيف بين امير كمال واحد لاعبي الكوكب يشهر الحكم الكرت الاصفر لامير
وامير يعالج الان مع لاعب الكوكب داخل الملعب
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

* دقيقتين زمن بدل مبدد
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم الكوكب بهدف  دون مقابل 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يا ناس اوكرا بعد وقف فى الخط ليه رجعوهوا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرت اصفر على عنكبة للمسه الكرة بيده

وبعدها الحكم يعلن انتهاء الشوط الاول

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نص الملعب محتاج لمعالجة سريعة من المدرب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تحكيم مرتشى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يجب اخراج مصعب عمر وادخال اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*يازول قول بسم الله مدرب شنو  هو المدرب منو فيهم الفلبيني دا و ابو جريشه 

ياخي اوكرا خاشي ابو جريشه رجعوا تاني  

الله يحلنا من المدرب دا  و الله  احسن منو  محسن سيد  
*

----------


## kampbell

*خليك من الحكم اسي وين الفريق اسي 

حارين ساي في الميدان  بدون خطه
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اي لاعب لايجيد الاستلام والتمرير يجب ان يشطب
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*ولا تسديده وااااحده ولا هجمة وااااحده معقوووول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير سيكون باخراج بخيت واعادة مصعب للطرف الايسر ودخول اوكرا للوسط

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ان شاء الله هدف الترقى فى الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

يازول قول بسم الله مدرب شنو  هو المدرب منو فيهم الفلبيني دا و ابو جريشه 

ياخي اوكرا خاشي ابو جريشه رجعوا تاني  

الله يحلنا من المدرب دا  و الله  احسن منو  محسن سيد  





السبب في تاخير التبديل ان الحكم الرابع رفع رقم مصعب في التغيير بينما المدرب طلب تغيير بخيت خميس المرتبك
*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*المريخ مع هذا المدرب ...كورة شينه وإرسال طويل مما يسهل قطع الكورة ..المريخ مع ايمال بلا طعم ولا لون ...وخروجه مسألة وقت...الله لا يسامح اللي خلاه ايمال يستمر إلى الآن.
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

ان شاء الله هدف الترقى فى الشوط الثانى



منك والسماء
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*بالله عنكبة بره
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*اوكرا الي داخل الميدان
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*بدل منو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية الشوط الثاني

دخول اوكرا وخروج بخيت خميس

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*في تحسن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تطور هجومي كبير في الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*ان شامي قوون قول يارب ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*يارب انجنا من الشمات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اووووووووه

راسية بكري المدينة تصل ليد الحارس بعد لعبة مريخية ممتعة

*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*الدعوات ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجهود فردي من علاء تصل ليد الحارس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبه عبء كبير على المريخ ومعظم الهجمات يموتها برعونته وسلبيته

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*60 دقيقة ولنتيجة كما هي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثاني للمريخ دخول تراوري وخروج عنكبة 

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

التغيير الثاني للمريخ دخول تراوري وخروج عنكبة 




الحمد لله لو الله كاتب لينا قون حيجي بعد ده
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*امير كمال بتجلع ماااااااااااااااالك ياخى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
امير كمال يخطئ خطا كبير جدا واللاعب يرسل الكرة نحو المرمى تخرج ببوصات
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خطأ قاتل من امير كاد ان يكلف هدف للفريق
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*لوما جبنا قون حافظوا على النتيجة جمال سالم يمكن اعملها زي سيكافا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اشبيلية يقلبها في نهائي اليوربا ليغ ويهزم ليفربول 3 / 1
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا رب هدف الفرح
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*هجوم المريخ لا وجود له نهائى

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اشبيلية يقلبها في نهائي اليوربا ليغ ويهزم ليفربول 3 / 1



ركب حديد ياكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امير مضطرب جدا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ركلة جزاء اخرى للكوكب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حاتم محمد احمد يدخل الملعب ويعتدي على الحكم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طرد حاتم خارج الملعب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ركلة جزاء ظالمة ظالمة

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ضربة جزاء ثانية للمغاربة واحتجاج بدون داعى للفريق باكمله حتى ناس الجهاز الفنى فى منظر معيب بالرغم من ان هدف واحد يمكن ان يؤهل الفريق حتى لو تم تسجيل الضربه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توتر كبير في الملعب 
ومدرب الكوكب يعتدي على مدرب حراس المريخ
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا حلفاوى نقطنا بسكاتك
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*هذا الفريق المغربي من انتن الفرق في المنافسة، سبعة ضربات جزاء في خمسة مباريات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دي الزناطير ما عملوها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان تنفيذ ركلة الجزاء

محمد الفقيه يسجل الهدف الثاني الدقيقة 88

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*المريخ متحاج غربله غربال

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يعنى البغمل فيهو الحكم ده عاجبك يا عاطف ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*تراورى وبكرى اخير كان ما سافروا حكم تافه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة لتراوري تخرج اعلى العارضة

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ضربة جزاء ثانية للمغاربة واحتجاج بدون داعى للفريق باكمله حتى ناس الجهاز الفنى فى منظر معيب بالرغم من ان هدف واحد يمكن ان يؤهل الفريق حتى لو تم تسجيل الضربه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم يعلن 6 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الحكم ظلمنا لكن المريخ بلا روح كوكب شنوا ما فى اى مقانه مع المريخ بس تقول شنوا

*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*المريخ مظلوووووم مظلوم مظلوم، مافي امل في كاس مع حكام افريقيا 

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*بكرى المدينه نسى الكوره تب

*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*قبل ما نشتري لعيبة محتاجين نتعلم كيف نشتري التحكيم الافريقي المرتشي

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*المدرب ولجنه التسيير وتراورى مع السلااااااااااااااااامه

*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*المريخ لم يقدم ما يشفع له..أخفقت التسير في استمرار هذا المدرب...إقالته كان مفروض تكون من خروجنا من الابطال.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خروج مر للمريخ
*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*خروج متوقع ..المريخ هذا العام لايسر ...أداء فاتر..إرسال طويل...كسب مبارياته في الممتاز الضعيف بالجلالة ..خرجنا عندما اتحنا فرصة لايمال أن يسوط في هذا الفريق..
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*دقت الحكم ريحتني شويه ومن وجهة نظري اللعيبه تمام ميه ميه إلا مصعب وعنكبا ي رب م اشوفم تاني ف المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الكورة غالب ومغلوب واتمنى نسيان هذه المباراة والاستعداد للاستحقاقات المحليه ونعاود المحاوله فى الموسم القادم باذن الله ..... هارد لكم جميعا
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*صراحه حقوا الناس ما تزعل  دا ما فريق  عندي اي مستوي 

نكون صرحين و نخلي البكاء الحكام و الكلام الما نافع دا 

الفريق ما قدم اي شئ ولا يستحق ان  يتقدم شبر 

خلاف جمال سالم و عجب مافي فريق  و كانا ماشين بالحظ 

و المدرب هذا  عاس في الفريق فساد و فوضئ  

و ما نقول الا ما يرضي الله  الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم الزمنا الصبر 
*

----------


## الحريف

*للاسف المريخ لم يقدم ما يشفع له بالتأهل . وللمرة المليون يكون الطرف الشمال سبب هزيمة المريخ . لا مصعب نافع لا بخيت  نافع ..
وللأمانة  ضربتي الجزاء  صحيحتان حتى لا تقرأ غدا تخديرا  كالعادة علي منشيتات الصحف الحكم يذبح المريخ .
وايمال ضعيف تكتيكيا اعادنا الي ايام الخرمجة وعدم الضغط علي الخصم والتمريرات  الخاطئة ولياقة زيرو .
الحمدلله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الكورة غالب ومغلوب واتمنى نسيان هذه المباراة والاستعداد للاستحقاقات المحليه ونعاود المحاوله فى الموسم القادم باذن الله ..... هارد لكم جميعا
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*




صراحه حقوا الناس ما تزعل دا ما فريق عندي اي مستوي 

نكون صرحين و نخلي البكاء الحكام و الكلام الما نافع دا 

الفريق ما قدم اي شئ ولا يستحق ان يتقدم شبر 

خلاف جمال سالم و عجب مافي فريق و كانا ماشين بالحظ 

و المدرب هذا عاس في الفريق فساد و فوضئ 

و ما نقول الا ما يرضي الله الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم الزمنا الصبر



22222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jimmy_Doe
					

هذا الفريق المغربي من انتن الفرق في المنافسة، سبعة ضربات جزاء في خمسة مباريات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دي الزناطير ما عملوها




أفي الموسم السابق احتسب 5ضربات جزاء للمريخ وكلها صحيحة فكثرة ضربات الجزاء لا تدل علي شراء الحكام .
اتمني  معالجة الاخطاء الحقيقية ضعف الطرف الشمال  ومهاجم صريح مرعب ومدرب مقتدر .  حتي لا نخدع انفسنا بشماعة الحكام
                        	*

----------

